# Long-Eared Hedgies



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

Is owning a long-eared hedgehog (like an Afghan hedgie) legal in the United States? (More specifically, Oregon).


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmmm. Oregon's Dept. of Fish and Wildlife says Eurasian hedgehogs (Erinaceus sp.) are prohibited, but you can keep African Pygmy Hedgehogs (Atelerix albiventris) without a permit. (http://www.dfw.state.or.us/OARs/56.pdf) Nothing there about long-eared hedgehogs (Hemiechinus auritus).

Interestingly (well interesting to me), the only court cases in Oregon that mention the word "hedgehog" are talking about Alice in Wonderland and the Sega game.

I'm not seeing anything about it being federally banned or protected. They aren't endangered, so that's a good sign.

So it's not clear from the law I can see online. I'd suggest calling Oregon DFW and asking their opinion. Also check with your town. Sometimes animals are permitted by a state, but outlawed by a municipality.

Are you able to get them in Oregon? I feel like all of the pictures I see of long ears are posted by people in the UK.

(Edited to add: I don't think I need a disclaimer on this, but just in case I am a law student, not a lawyer, this isn't legal advice, just research done to amuse me, etc, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont think its so much illegal as hard to come by. I dont believe that they are bred here and are difficult to import.

There is one person on HHC that has one named hazel and a woman on the facebook group who has one as well and i dont .


----------



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

@sublunary Thank you for your help! I'm going to contact them ASAP.  

@Quillzmom I just located a breeder near me, so i'm pretty excited. My quest for a long-eared hedgie has begun! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

please share? where are you located?


----------



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

I am located in Oregon, the breeder is in Washington. 
http://www.reptileaddictions.com/


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

have you asked around and researched this company. they are offering alot of animals and im curious as to whether they are breeding them themselves or are just some kind of broker?


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

which breeder is this!? I've been trying to find a long eared hedgie for a while now! I wonder if there are more in the US


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

i was reading over the site and i think its actually a store they sell all kinds of animals.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It reminds me of Global Exotics....scary.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

nikki said:


> It reminds me of Global Exotics....scary.


Agreed. :? I'd be very reluctant to give them any kind of business. I'm kind of in disbelief about some of the animals they say they offer - had to look up Malagasy civets and apparently they're pretty rare animals endemic to Madagascar...So why is someone selling them to be pets? :roll: I imagine they'd be difficult to keep, as well as porcupines, lemurs, and kinkajous.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

The pet store that I got Diggory from has a lemur and some other crazy animals like bobcats and honeybears(I think thats what they are?) BUT they definitely do not sell them. It is illegal to sell animals like that, at least in Illinois. They are trying to start a zoo and simply show off their animals at the petstore to get more business.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Im wondering why someone would want some of these things. like prarie dogs and squirrels. Where im from prarie dogs are pests not pets.I also thought it was illegal to have turtles as pets?
they also have a jackson chameleon listed as an intermediate pet, which its realy not.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I have known a family that owned prarie dogs as pets and loved them very dearly. They're quite cute little guys. Of course now this family breeds and sells chinchillas in not such good conditions, but they're not really my friends anymore. >.<


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

huh thats kinda cool. I use to live out in Vulcan and we use to snare them along with Gophers for farmers cause their burrows kill crops. :shock: they are cute tho lol 

But the site has a few red flags i noticed on there care sheets for some animals,


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I also noticed the spelled things wrong like four toad instead of four toed makes you wonder....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

i would look past a few spelling mistakes because they do happen even in big chain stores website from time to time. 
Id like to possible hear from someone whod done buisness with them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

http://acissearch.aphis.usda.gov/LPASea ... axmRbNeOe0

should look at this there usda license has been cancelled


----------

